
Parse Named to the Facebook Technology Partners Program - csmajorfive
http://blog.parse.com/2013/04/17/parse-named-to-the-facebook-technology-partners-program/
======
kevingibbon
What does this mean? What can Parse offer that a regular Facebook dev through
the fb sdk can't?

~~~
csmajorfive
You can build your entire app on Parse and use Facebook for the identity
piece. We provide native mobile SDKs that connect to a full stack of backend
services including structured data storage, push notifications, and a server-
side runtime.

------
besquared
Full list of initial partners can be found at
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/18/facebook-launches-open-
grap...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/04/18/facebook-launches-open-graph-mobile-
updated-ios-sdk-with-improved-login-and-sharing/)

------
ajanuary
OT I find the title really hard to grok. What does it mean to be named to a
program?

~~~
csmajorfive
Apologies for the confusing title. It just means we're part of the initial
launch of the program announced this morning at FB's MobileDevCon.

------
noinput
Well deserved, congrats guys!

